# C4G gold bullion



## cadaza (22 December 2021)

I was wondering if anyone has experience with this bullion:




__





						One ounce cast gold ingot. C4G Australia 99.99 fine gold. Lay-by Available - Galaxy Coins Online store for coins from around the world and nuggets for investor and collector.
					





					galaxycoins.com.au
				




My local bullion dealer has this available but I don't know what its reputation is.


----------



## rederob (23 December 2021)

cadaza said:


> I was wondering if anyone has experience with this bullion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this is also them.
No help otherwise!


----------



## cadaza (23 December 2021)

rederob said:


> I think this is also them.
> No help otherwise!



Thanks mate appreciate the response!


----------

